# Canon Loyalty Program



## Sherm (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard good or about about this program? I have only read good things. I'll be turning in a Sure Shot that I paid $10 for on Craig's List. 

Right now getting a quote of $1087 for refurbished 7D and then the agent through me for a kicker that I can also get 20% off the refurbished price of certain lenses. A 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM II is $1599. I want that lens so much....
The lens combo is only good when you purchase a camera body so I would have to get together. Can't come back with another return and just get the lens....bummer. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the program or if there is a really compelling reason to not get refurbished through canon. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dao (Jun 5, 2012)

My 7D was from the loyalty program.   I got it few months ago and experience with zero issue so far.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 5, 2012)

My T2i was purchased via CLP program.  I have no issues either.  Many in POTN forum thinks refurbs get more testings to ensure proper function over brand new camera coming from manufacturing line.  I have not read any nightmare stories myself.


----------



## Sherm (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the information. 
Now need to decide about the lens.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 5, 2012)

I look at it this way. Canon checks about 1/100 new cameras off the assembly line, so the chances of receiving a dysfunctional new unit are greater than one might think. "Refurbished" doesn't necessarily mean the camera/lens was used heavily or at all. I've heard of stores sending back dented boxes and Canon can't sell the camera as "new". Other likely scenarios are someone who's purchased it, takes a few shots and decides they don't want it for whatever reason. Mine came with about 200 shots on it. 

  Every refurb goes through rigorous cosmetic and functional testing before they sell it. You can expect high quality from the loyalty program, speaking from experience.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 5, 2012)

70-200 II for 1600? I am jealous.


----------



## Sherm (Jun 5, 2012)

20 percent off the refurbished price. 
Still hesitant.


----------

